# Tipps von Locals zu Singletrails im Schwarzwald



## Caro2305 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

wir würden gerne über Pfingsten 2 Tage im Schwarzwald biken. Wir fahren sonst im Pfälzerwald, sind daher was die Trails angeht also schon ein bisschen verwöhnt und suchen auch im Schwarzwald schöne, technisch auch gerne anspruchsvolle Singletrails.

Könnt ihr da eine Gegend oder Touren besonders empfehlen (vielleicht auch mit GPS Daten)?

Würde uns sehr weiterhelfen, vielen Dank! (Im Gegenzug machen wir gerne Vorschläge für Touren im Pfälzerwald )


----------



## shield (5. Mai 2015)

ja gibt es aber jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich die schwarzwald-foren-polizei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (5. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> ja gibt es aber jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich die schwarzwald-foren-polizei....



deshalb ist es besser , solche anfragen diskreter zu stellen....
hier, im öffentlichen forum, ist man da besser zurückhaltend.



Caro2305 schrieb:


> suchen auch im Schwarzwald schöne, technisch auch gerne anspruchsvolle Singletrails.



kannst du das etwas eindeutiger definieren....
gerne per pn,


----------



## make65 (8. Mai 2015)

Du hast ne PN. Freiburg ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Standort. Gibt dort inzwischen auch 2 legale, gebaute Trails am Roßkopf und Kybfelsen. Infos dazu unter http://www.mountainbike-freiburg.com/

Gruß Martin


----------



## Caro2305 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für all eure Antworten. Leider ist uns etwas dazwischen gekommen und wir können nächstes Wochenende nicht los....

Aber Danke für die Tipps und Infos, irgendwann wird es sicher klappen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (18. September 2015)

Moin,
ist einer von Euch hier grob aus dem Bereich der Ortenau?

Ich bin frisch her gezogen zum studieren, aber meiner Leidenschaft möchte ich schon noch mal hin und wieder nachgehen, sei es spontan um den Kopf frei zu bekommen oder an freien Tagen vllt auch was größeres  ...

freu mich von Euch zu hören,

tschüß


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (8. Dezember 2015)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist einer von Euch hier grob aus dem Bereich der Ortenau?
> 
> Ich bin frisch her gezogen zum studieren, aber meiner Leidenschaft möchte ich schon noch mal hin und wieder nachgehen, sei es spontan um den Kopf frei zu bekommen oder an freien Tagen vllt auch was größeres  ...
> ...



Hi Du,

falls Du noch Interresse hast, ich komme aus Offenburg und bin regelmäßig mit dem MTB in den Bergen (oder nennen wir es Hügel) rund um OG unterwegs! Mitfahrer gerne willkommen!


----------



## Scottie0815 (23. Januar 2016)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist einer von Euch hier grob aus dem Bereich der Ortenau?
> 
> Ich bin frisch her gezogen zum studieren, aber meiner Leidenschaft möchte ich schon noch mal hin und wieder nachgehen, sei es spontan um den Kopf frei zu bekommen oder an freien Tagen vllt auch was größeres  ...
> ...



Bin in der Gegend zwischen Lahr und Emmendingen unterwegs.


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (25. Januar 2016)

Hi Scottie0815! Der HamburgerBerg und meine Wenigkeit haben zwischenzeitlich schon die ein oder andere Tour unternommen. Du bist herzlich willlkommen!


----------

